# 12 محاضرة فى plc تلخيص دورة plc1 من jelecom



## haysem (15 سبتمبر 2010)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم



أنا الأن أقوم بحضور دورة تدريبية عن Plc فى شركة jelecom وهى عبارة عن 12 محاضرة مدة كل محاضرة 3 ساعات

وأن شاء الله سأقوم بكتابة محتوى كل محاضرة + رفع المواد التعليمية الخاصة بالدورة وذلك لضعف المحتوى العربى الخاص ب plc
*سم الله الرحمن الرحيم



أنا الأن أقوم بحضور دورة تدريبية عن Plc فى شركة jelecom وهى عبارة عن 12 محاضرة مدة كل محاضرة 3 ساعات

وأن شاء الله سأقوم بكتابة محتوى كل محاضرة + رفع المواد التعليمية الخاصة بالدورة وذلك لضعف المحتوى العربى الخاص ب plc

http://www.mediafire.com/?sharekey=...3829d3407ba06645e642b6a6c4b31ff620959342f4246http://www.4shared.com/dir/oVSuC8Pg/plc.html

 وضعتها من قبل فى الهندسة الكهربائية ولكن رأيتها للميكاترونكس أفضل


----------



## زرقة السماء (15 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم

شكرا جزيلا لك أخي و بارك الله فيك


----------



## اسامة النمكي (19 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## المهندس ايون (20 سبتمبر 2010)

barek allahu feek


----------



## haysem (6 أكتوبر 2010)

thanks for comments


----------



## جانغ جين (6 أكتوبر 2010)

الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام ع رسول الله مشكور أخي فأن بحاجة الى هذه المحاضرات حيث اقوم بالاستعداد لتصميم مشروع التخرج ب plc وشكرااااااااااا


----------



## romy_roma (19 أكتوبر 2010)

ما شاء الله عليك ... ربنا يكرمك انا حضرت الدورة دي بس ما كنتش بكتب كويس ونسيتها فشكرا ليك بجد


----------



## المحجوب توتي (19 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكور


----------



## مهندس بور أصلى (22 أكتوبر 2010)

الف شكر ليك يابشمهندس


----------



## haysem (4 نوفمبر 2010)

لا شكر على واجب


----------



## سعد محمد سعد حسن (12 نوفمبر 2010)

ربنا يجزيك كل خير يا بشمهندس


----------



## agamista (10 ديسمبر 2010)

الف الف شكر يا باشمهندس


----------



## a7medsa3d (18 ديسمبر 2010)

بوركت جهودك


----------



## م.محمد عبدالعزيز (21 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا 
ياريت لو ينفع الاخوة اللي حضروا الكورس او قراوا المحاضرات 

ايه رايكم نبدا شغل عملي يعني نفكر في مشروع ونبدا ننفذه


----------



## محمد البيتاوي (12 فبراير 2011)

اناشخصيا مش عارف اعمل داون لووود وعندي فضول كتير صار اشوف المحاضرات


----------



## haysem (26 فبراير 2011)

*طريقة التحميل*

ستجد سهم أخضر فى أقصى اليمين أضغط عليه
أو أبحث فى جوجل طريقة التحميل من موقع فورشيرد


----------



## محمود مجدى اليمانى (9 سبتمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد البسيونى (4 فبراير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا ونفع بك
ووفقنا الله جميعا إلى ما يحبه ويرضاه


----------



## hawk5 (4 فبراير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا 

ولو عندك ليفال 2 نبقى شاكرين


----------



## مالك عبدالحميد (2 أبريل 2013)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------

